# What would you have in your home gym?



## Guest

Bit bored and dreaming about gyms. What would you have in your home gym?

Apart from, power rack, pulldown system, oly weights + bars (including adjustable oly db's) and a bench. I can't think of anything else you'd need.

The only thing I could think of would be a leg press/hack squat.

If you had the dosh what would you add?


----------



## Mingster

Jd123 said:


> Bit bored and dreaming about gyms. What would you have in your home gym?
> 
> Apart from, power rack, pulldown system, oly weights + bars (including adjustable oly db's) and a bench. I can't think of anything else you'd need.
> 
> The only thing I could think of would be a leg press/hack squat.
> 
> If you had the dosh what would you add?


Just about described my gym perfectly


----------



## zak007

bench

pullup/dip station with lat pulldown

power rack

2-60kg dumbells

job done


----------



## Hudson

No cardio equipment fellas? lol

I'd have a bike an rowing machine, you can call me a **** now if you like


----------



## Guest

Mingster said:


> Just about described my gym perfectly


Take away hacksquat/legpress and that's what I'm getting


----------



## Guest

Hudson said:


> No cardio equipment fellas? lol
> 
> I'd have a bike an rowing machine, you can call me a **** now if you like


Might have a bike, to hang my clothes on :whistling:


----------



## Guest

zak007 said:


> bench
> 
> pullup/dip station with lat pulldown
> 
> power rack
> 
> 2-60kg dumbells
> 
> job done


Couple of grand alone in the db's aha!


----------



## ncedmonds

(money no object)

Bench

Sorinex Power Rack (like Poundstone has in his gym)

deadlift platform

eleiko PL weights set (idk why but i love the look of them....)

some chains

Dumbells up to a reasonable amount

some misc strongman equipment space dependent 

cable machine

dipping bars

at the moment though i'm going quite adequately on a bench, half rack, oly dumbell handles, decent bar and a load of weight


----------



## McGuire86

Hudson said:


> No cardio equipment fellas? lol
> 
> I'd have a bike an rowing machine, you can call me a **** now if you like


The outdoors for cardio is free


----------



## Madoxx

zak007 said:


> 2-60kg dumbells
> 
> job done


Lol, 35k dumbells would do me


----------



## Southern Karate Guy

Im already pretty spoilt with my gym but id like to add a good set of commercial dumbells ,fixed barbells, lots more oly weights so i dont have to carry em from room to room, leg press new bags ......if only


----------



## husky

Jd123 said:


> Bit bored and dreaming about gyms. What would you have in your home gym?
> 
> Apart from, power rack, pulldown system, oly weights + bars (including adjustable oly db's) and a bench. I can't think of anything else you'd need.
> 
> The only thing I could think of would be a leg press/hack squat.
> 
> If you had the dosh what would you add?


sounds like my set up but add calf raise machine and seated row machine-just looking out for the hack squat and that'll be mine complete-gonna be a pain in the ass though cause i might be moving a good few miles away so will probably need a flat bed to move it all.


----------



## vtec_yo

A stripper pole and a stripper.

Motivation and natty test booster y0.


----------



## Guest

husky said:


> sounds like my set up but add calf raise machine and seated row machine-just looking out for the hack squat and that'll be mine complete-gonna be a pain in the ass though cause i might be moving a good few miles away so will probably need a flat bed to move it all.


Seen a new calf machine on ebay for £77 can't see it being any good though?


----------



## solidcecil

Link to it?


----------



## husky

Jd123 said:


> Seen a new calf machine on ebay for £77 can't see it being any good though?


I bought mine from Paddy on here mate and can honestly say its as old school basic as they come but it hits the muscles like lightening -had a mate over training last week and he used it for the first time, should have saw him the following day was like his feet were nailed to the ground- i'm using old style machines and heavy weights with low-med reps and can really feel and see the difference.


----------



## Guest

solidcecil said:


> Link to it?


Calf machine?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEATED-CALF-RAISE-GYM-EQUIPMENT-PLATE-LOADED-FOR-STANDARD-OR-OLYMPIC-WEIGHTS-/350719080406?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item51a87c77d6

Don't look like you need one aha


----------



## Guest

husky said:


> I bought mine from Paddy on here mate and can honestly say its as old school basic as they come but it hits the muscles like lightening -had a mate over training last week and he used it for the first time, should have saw him the following day was like his feet were nailed to the ground- i'm using old style machines and heavy weights with low-med reps and can really feel and see the difference.


Yea think I'll end up getting one.

Not got a trap bar have you? Going to weld my own up but could do with some dimensions


----------



## vetran

cant believe no fcker has said a mirror lol


----------



## husky

no havent got a trap bar mate- maybe need to add one now lol


----------



## solidcecil

Jd123 said:


> Calf machine?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/SEATED-CALF-RAISE-GYM-EQUIPMENT-PLATE-LOADED-FOR-STANDARD-OR-OLYMPIC-WEIGHTS-/350719080406?pt=UK_Strength_Training&hash=item51a87c77d6
> 
> Don't look like you need one aha


Looks ok for a home gym, those knee pads won't last long though.

Cheers mate


----------



## Guest

husky said:


> no havent got a trap bar mate- maybe need to add one now lol


Just found some dimensions mate, could save a few quid if you know a welder like


----------



## Guest

solidcecil said:


> Looks ok for a home gym, those knee pads won't last long though.
> 
> Cheers mate


Yea might get one tbh, for £77 it's worth a punt, calves are looking class mate


----------



## zak007

Jd123 said:


> Couple of grand alone in the db's aha!


i know dbs are expensive! id prefer going to a gym though just wouldnt have the same drive at home



madocks said:


> Lol, 35k dumbells would do me


50-60s for shrugs and rows lol

50s for db press though! maybe shoulder press too if I start necking some dbol lol


----------



## Ricky12345

If I didn't live in a flat and had space I'd be happy with a treadmill a bench a squat rack and a few dumbells


----------



## Prince Adam

Anyone have a shrug /trap bar and actually uses it? I'm thinking of getting one but is it worth it?


----------



## Guest

Prince Adam said:


> Anyone have a shrug /trap bar and actually uses it? I'm thinking of getting one but is it worth it?


Yea not sure whether I would use it or not. If I could get one made cheaply it would be nice to have around, just to use it if I wanted a change


----------



## Prince Adam

Jd123 said:


> Yea not sure whether I would use it or not. If I could get one made cheaply it would be nice to have around, just to use it if I wanted a change


Quite expensive for just shrugs when you could just use a barbell. I just like the idea of having one, lol.


----------



## Guest

Prince Adam said:


> Quite expensive for just shrugs when you could just use a barbell. I just like the idea of having one, lol.


I don't really do shrugs aha. Wouldn't mind one for deads though, or shrugs if I feel like throwing them in.

Yea I like the idea of having one, and spending money on one 

Tbh if I can get one made for £20 I might as well


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I think I just about have as much as I need given the space I have, the only thing anyone has mentioned that I haven't got is the hack/leg press.

Luckily I don't leg press but I do like hack squats but I don't have the space available due to me keeping my motorbikes in there too.

I have mirrors(old walk in wardrobe mirrored doors-free from a job I did), rack,benches, pull down, low rows, rack, squat stands(dunno why), bands/chains, seated calf raise,etc etc.

I even have 2-55kg dumbbells, 22.5-55's are rubber plated ones. If I need any heavier, I just use the olympic dumbbells which I can get to 80kg per dumbbell, not that I need that much weight.


----------



## McGuire86

If I could add anything to my home set up right then it would be a roof


----------



## BLUE(UK)

solidcecil said:


> Looks ok for a home gym, those knee pads won't last long though.
> 
> Cheers mate


I have a 'Keys' seated calf raise, which I bought from here(£60 if I recall correctly)...

http://www.fitnessoptions.co.uk/ex-demo-fitness-equipment

Similar to this....


----------



## Guest

Just a quick one, this is Mark Wahlberg's gym...


----------



## Paz1982

Jd123 said:


> Might have a bike, to hang my clothes on :whistling:


we have a cross trainer in our gym at home... it just gets used as my sweat towel hanger :lol:


----------



## J55TTC

I have a power rack with oly bar and 180 kg weights and a good bench. Rack has a pulley attachment. Got some spinlock dumbells and to be honest you can tackle everything with this.

I am considering adding the body max cf800 legpress hack squat machine just for leg variations and legpress calf raises.


----------

